# Topics > Projects >  Magic Robot Project, Marco Tempest, MIT Media Lab, New York, USA

## Airicist

Marco Tempest

magiclab.nyc

Baxter, Rethink Robotics, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

----------


## Airicist

Baxter Robot unboxing #001 

 Published on Jun 29, 2013




> It's time to start a new project. Hello Baxter!

----------


## Airicist

Hello Baxter #002 

 Published on Jul 22, 2013




> We are 4 weeks into our robot magic assistant development process. Here is a behind-the-scenes progress report.

----------


## Airicist

Marco Tempest: Maybe the best robot demo ever 

 Published on May 6, 2014




> Marco Tempest uses charming stagecraft to demo EDI, the multi-purpose robot designed to work very closely with humans. Less a magic trick than an intricately choreographed performance, Tempest shows off the robot's sensing technology, safety features and strength, and makes the case for a closer human-robot relationship. (Okay, there's a little magic, too.)

----------


## Airicist

Meet EDI the Robot 

 Published on Mar 20, 2014




> EDI the robot, excited backstage at TED2014 with magician and techno-illusionist Marco Tempest.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet EDI the Robot: Marco Tempest at TED2014"

by Thu-Huong Ha 
March 20, 2014




> Techno-illusionist and veteran speaker Marco Tempest returns to the TED stage with a new friend: EDI (pronounced “Eddie”) the robot. EDI, which stands for Electronic Deceptive Intelligence, is Tempest’s latest techno-aide, a friendly Baxter robot who ponders the difference between artificial and human intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Magic Robot - The Illusion of the Thinking Machine 

 Published on May 7, 2014




> Marco Tempest invites you to meet EDI, a deceptively charming robot who wants nothing more than to be your friend while we ponder the challenges and ramifications of creating an intelligent machine.
> 
> Magic Robot Team:
> Marco Tempest, Director's Fellow, MIT Media Lab
> David Nunez, Research Assistant, MIT Media Lab
> Luke Plummer, Robotics Engineer, MIT Media Lab
> Cynthia Breazeal, Advisor, MIT Media Lab
> David Britland, Script, Research
> Michael Ricar, Music
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MagicLab - 24 Drone Flight

Published on Feb 9, 2016




> My latest production, utilizing autonomous drones, quadcopters, flying close to and around my body like a flock of trained birds. As legislation about the use and safety of flying drones is being debated around the world, this is a timely demonstration. 
> 
> Working with Daito Manabe, Motoi Ishibashi and their team at Rhizomatiks Research in Tokyo, the goal is to create an intimate and artistic interaction between man and machine.

----------

